

Britain's first floating solar panel project installed - xkarga00
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/energy/solarpower/11110547/Britains-first-floating-solar-panel-project-installed.html

======
mrfusion
This seems like such an inexpensive way to install solar. I don't understand
why it's not more popular?

